

Building an Ember app with RailsAPI – Part 2 - bcardarella
http://reefpoints.dockyard.com/ember/2013/01/09/building-an-ember-app-with-rails-api-part-2.html

======
AlexanderZ
Watch out, Ember is coming!

Seriously, if you are using Backbone for somewhat big apps, stop it and start
learning Ember. The API will stabilize soon as the 1.0.0 version gets
released, and the show will begin.

------
bcardarella
Check out the source code <https://github.com/bcardarella/ember-railsapi>

------
bcardarella
And check out Part 1

